

Ask HN: What is the best way to find developer talent in my city? - bpeters

I am looking to find/hire another developer and I have never had to look for or hire anybody before.<p>What is the best way to go about this? What are the best resources?<p>Specifically, I am located in Austin, Texas.<p>Also if there are any HN'ers in the area that are interested in meeting with me, I am looking for a front-end developer with emphasis on mobile web app development and a knack for design and aesthetics.<p>Email me at brennen at qlobe dot com<p>Thank you!
======
stonemetal
Post in the hiring thread. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2387910>

UT is right there, try contacting their career center.

